# What are my options?



## debraanne (Dec 28, 2010)

I am planning to enclose a portion of my concrete-block garage as a studio, and I need to be able to keep the temperature inside the room around 45-50 degrees during the winter (central Illinois). Assuming I insulate it really well, does anyone have any idea of the best way to heat this space (the room is 10 x 17, so 170 sf)? It has to be electric. I am trying to make plans now and need to know what my options are so I can get started. Would baseboard heaters work? A wall unit? I've tried to research it, but just get more confused with all the info...lol
Thanks!


----------



## paul52446m (Dec 28, 2010)

They make electric unit heaters that hang from ceiling or wall mount. They have a fan to blow the heat down, and they will heat a lot faster then baseboard electric.   Paul


----------



## debraanne (Dec 28, 2010)

I need something that I can keep on all the time to maintain a constant temperature; would the ceiling/wall-mount units work best for that?


----------



## paul52446m (Dec 28, 2010)

debraanne said:


> I need something that I can keep on all the time to maintain a constant temperature; would the ceiling/wall-mount units work best for that?



If you are going to be turning the heat up and down a lot then the unit will 
 heat up faster. But ether the baseboard or unit heater will do the job.
 if you want your floor a little warmer then you might want a small ceiling fan to hold the heat down, and keep the floor warmer. 
 A lot less to go wrong with baseboard.   Paul


----------



## debraanne (Dec 28, 2010)

Thanks for the help Paul. I'm mostly concerned with keeping the room above freezing during the cold winter months. Mostly 45-50 degrees, with maybe once or twice a week turning the heat up to 65 when I was spending time in it. I know absolutely nothing about baseboard heaters. Are they safe? What are some safety concerns/clearance issues, etc?


----------



## paul52446m (Dec 28, 2010)

debraanne said:


> Thanks for the help Paul. I'm mostly concerned with keeping the room above freezing during the cold winter months. Mostly 45-50 degrees, with maybe once or twice a week turning the heat up to 65 when I was spending time in it. I know absolutely nothing about baseboard heaters. Are they safe? What are some safety concerns/clearance issues, etc?



As far as i know they are safe, they use them in a lot of homes.
 I am into gas heating and boilers, so i don't sell or install electric 
 heat very much. paul


----------



## nealtw (Dec 29, 2010)

baseboards are cheep and relieble. run them on 12/3 wire on 240  20amp breaker and you can run about sixteen feet of baseboard run the wire to a large box for a double pole thermistat and stick the wire out of the drywall where you want the baseboard, goodluck


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 29, 2010)

debraanne said:


> I am planning to enclose a portion of my concrete-block garage as a studio, and I need to be able to keep the temperature inside the room around 45-50 degrees during the winter (central Illinois). Assuming I insulate it really well, does anyone have any idea of the best way to heat this space (the room is 10 x 17, so 170 sf)? It has to be electric. I am trying to make plans now and need to know what my options are so I can get started. Would baseboard heaters work? A wall unit? I've tried to research it, but just get more confused with all the info...lol
> Thanks!


I would go with Forced air electric, they heat the room faster, take less wall space. I have them in a few rooms of my house and I thnk there great.


----------



## debraanne (Dec 29, 2010)

Daryl, any particular brand/make/model you would recommend?
I looked at a few on-line, and they said to mount them 8-9 feet high???
My ceilings in that room are only 7 feet, but I think I would prefer a wall unit as opposed to baseboard heating. How much clearance would I need around it?
Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 30, 2010)

debraanne said:


> Daryl, any particular brand/make/model you would recommend?
> I looked at a few on-line, and they said to mount them 8-9 feet high???
> My ceilings in that room are only 7 feet, but I think I would prefer a wall unit as opposed to baseboard heating. How much clearance would I need around it?
> Thanks for all your help!



Are you sure that wasn't 8-9 Inches, the ones I have and see everywhere are Dimplex and are intalled at a 8" min off the floor. I will see if I can find the specs and I will get back to you but you don't need a lot of clearence.  I just checked and its 8 inch clearence top bottom and sides


----------



## havasu (Dec 30, 2010)

Have you considered electric radiant floor heating? It is an easy install under floor tile, and had a thermostat to keep it a constant temperature.


----------



## GBR (Dec 30, 2010)

Check with your local B.D. as other to other requirements. An air supply, smoke detector, weather-stripped door from the garage space, vapor barrier plastic on the slab, proper egress - all may be needed to meet minimum safety Code.

Gary


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Dec 31, 2010)

Well this is my take on these 3 idea's
Baseboard is the least expensive but you lose wall space where it or they are installed, they take a while to heat the rooAm up and are expensive to run
In floor heating is the most expensive to buy out of the 3 and the proper thermostat is very expensive, it is real nice on the toes though 
Forced air units are small, inexpensive but more than baseboard, heats the room up fast and the lose of space in minimal. A 2000 watt will more than do the job for 170 sqft


----------



## debraanne (Dec 31, 2010)

Thank you all for your input. I think I will probably go with a wall unit, the main goal is just to keep the contents of the room from freezing when it gets really cold. I have to have some electrical work done out there, so I will see if the electrician has any recommendations also. 
I'll have a lot more questions later when I really get involved in this project, probably around the beginning of February (right now I'm mainly planning and budgeting).
Thanks again!
Debra


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 2, 2011)

Well good luck on everything and someones always here to help out Happy New year Debraanne :banana:


----------



## debraanne (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks Daryl, happy New Year to you , also!


----------



## debraanne (Mar 27, 2011)

Okay, after months of research, I think we're going with the Q-Mark LFK 304 wall heater, 3000 watt. Does anyone have any feedback regarding this brand?


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Mar 27, 2011)

debraanne said:


> Okay, after months of research, I think we're going with the Q-Mark LFK 304 wall heater, 3000 watt. Does anyone have any feedback regarding this brand?



Should do you just fine. One thing though I would have a proper wall thermostate put in, I hate the built in ones,


----------



## debraanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks, Daryl. I'll check with my electrician about installing a wall thermostat.
I appreciate your feedback!


----------



## debraanne (Apr 7, 2011)

Would there be any advantage to going with the 4000 watt unit? Our electrician mentioned something about a larger unit working "less hard" to heat the space therefore possibly less electricity used? I know 3000 will keep the room warm enough, I'm concerned with energy ($$$$) usage????


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 7, 2011)

I was just looking at these units at Pex Supply and the 4000 belts out almost 30% more heat in a hour and it's the same price so I would go for it. Sure hope were gonna see some pics of this renovation:banana:


----------



## debraanne (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks, Daryl.
I'm taking pictures as we go along, so maybe I can figure out how to post them here


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 9, 2011)

Can't wait to see them:banana:
Pictures are easy, when you click "post reply" and the reply window pops up type your text then scroll down and click "Manage Attachments" A new window will pop up and you will notice to ways to upload If you want to upload them from your computer then click "browse beside upload from your computer and locate your pics then select your picture then click "Upload. If you want to put more than one picture in then just click browse again and so on. You can only upload 5 per post. If you have any problems let me know


----------



## MrMiz (Apr 13, 2011)

Have you taken a look at Econo heat's wall mounts? I have purchased 2 of them and used them in the winter time. They don't work well with large spaces but at 170sq foot I think your probably ok with one or 2. Especially since your only looking at keeping it above freezing. Below is a link. Again since I have purchased and used them I wouldn't recommend them as a replacement to a house heating system, but I think they would work good for what you're looking at.

eHeat


----------



## debraanne (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, I think I can figure out the picture-posting thing.....


----------

